# Band Promotion



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Get your plugs right here in the Band Lounge people. Web sites, mp3's etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*TOMMYKNOCKERS CD release Party*

After several weeks of trying to coordinate schedules, I have secured the time and place for our CD release bash.

The place: Alexanders Tavern, Brantford, Ontario
The Date: Saturday March 18

There will be an opening act, to be determined.

Anyone in the area is cordially invited to drop in and help us celebrate what for us, is a very special and long awaited evening.



Thank You,

Mike LaPointe
TOMMYKNOCKERS
www.tmkb.com


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> After several weeks of trying to coordinate schedules, I have secured the time and place for our CD release bash.
> 
> The place: Alexanders Tavern, Brantford, Ontario
> The Date: Saturday March 18
> ...



Hope the evening goes well for you Milkman. When are we going to get to hear some of those tunes? evilGuitar:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

If your in the Cobourg area, my band the Fabulous Tonemasters are at Bub's Bar & Grill on the 25th. Or The Mill in Cobourg on the 30th. Also doing a jam in Oshawa on the 31st at The Down `Omer. 

CT.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

*Gigging*

Any gigs planned for the Niagara Region Coco?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I do all my own bookings. Haven`t found a reputable agent of any kind. I`m open to suggestions. We`re a pretty good band live, and all capable players. All work fulltime, and we`re in our fifties, with one member 24. 

http://www.nowhereradio.com/artists/album.php?aid=4699&alid=-1

Check out this tune. Done on the fly in the basement during rehearsal. The amp is a Traynor Guitarmate. Solo was thru an MJM Blues Devil .

CT.:thanks5qx:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Well, I do all my own bookings. Haven`t found a reputable agent of any kind. I`m open to suggestions. We`re a pretty good band live, and all capable players. All work fulltime, and we`re in our fifties, with one member 24.
> 
> http://www.nowhereradio.com/artists/album.php?aid=4699&alid=-1
> 
> ...


I can't get it to play for some reason Coco. Not sure what the problem is. You can also use the Calendar here on the board to post your appearance dates. Make sure to give the bar/venue name and a little info. Also make sure you use your nickname so we know who it is we are going to see.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> I can't get it to play for some reason Coco. Not sure what the problem is. You can also use the Calendar here on the board to post your appearance dates. Make sure to give the bar/venue name and a little info. Also make sure you use your nickname so we know who it is we are going to see.



Try this link.

http://media.putfile.com/Track-05

CT.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Try this link.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Track-05
> 
> CT.


Awesome, that's my kind of stuff :rockon:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Try this link.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Track-05
> 
> CT.


That one works Coco, very nice sound. Excellent work. We would check you out anytime. Keep us posted on dates and locations.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks fellas. I`m also up for another project if anyone could use a guitar player. I can sing too.

CT.


----------

